# Genius Within (The Inner Life of Glenn Gould)



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Found a link to the documentary film *Genius Within* which can be found here. I apologies for the poor quality but I did not upload it.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

In NA, you can access this film from Netflix, one of the rare classical titles in their offers.


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Found a link to the documentary film *Genius Within* which can be found here. I apologies for the poor quality but I did not upload it.


Lovely........... and it is available at my local library so I will be off to grab it in just a bit.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> In NA, you can access this film from Netflix, one of the rare classical titles in their offers.


Is it free to view on *Netflix*? :angel:



Dakota said:


> Lovely........... and it is available at my local library so I will be off to grab it in just a bit.


Libraries in the *UK* are nothing compared to *French* and to the sound of it *American* libraries. Well to be fair the *UK* has some great libaries but they are the "big" libaries far away from where I live. I doubt very much this would be avaliable at our local library, it didn't offer DVDs. May I ask your preferred brand of headphones? :lol:


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Is it free to view on *Netflix*? :angel:
> 
> Well, you can always sign up for a free month trial if you really want it for free!


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Found a link to the documentary film *Genius Within* which can be found here. I apologies for the poor quality but I did not upload it.


Thank you SO much; I just played the DVD from my library and it is extraordinary. A great film!


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

If you like this DVD, I also recommend the Thirty Two Short Films About Glenn Gould. Incredible!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108328/


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely, thanks! I put that on my wish list. 

Here is a treat too, streaming Glenn Gould: http://www.wqxr.org/#!/articles/q2-album-week/2012/jul/16/polarization-gould-and-gulda/


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm liking all the love!


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

If you are a fan of Gould I don't know why you wouldn't already know about the 4 hour, 4 segment french documentary "the alchemist" but if you don't go buy it now. It's a must have for diehard Gouldians.

http://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould-Alchemist/dp/B000089QEE/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1405142621&sr=1-1&keywords=glenn+gould+the+alchemist


----------



## Todias (May 13, 2014)

Lenfer, I couldn't open your link, but I indeed found the documentary in youtube in good quality!


----------

